# Storm 2860



## Cold47 (Nov 14, 2018)

New here and I just got to use my new storm 2860 for the first time today, and I already have a question. The machine work and ran great but when I went to back it up into the shed it seemed the reverse setting 1 wasn't working quite right. Reverse setting 2 worked fine, but it just seemed 1 was way to slow. Like it was barely moving. Anyone else ever have this issue? When I get a chance I will test it out some more and see if it still seems off.lain:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like it needs some adjustment.


----------



## Cold47 (Nov 14, 2018)

I hate to think my new snowblower needs adjustments already 😠. Reverse 1 is between forward 1 and reverse 2. All other speed settings work fine so why would that 1 setting be off? I will have to try it out again tomorrow.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Usually the reverse speeds are pretty slow. They probably do this intentionally to prevent injury.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

don't worry..you can tip the machine up, pull the pan and adjust the speeds to any thing you are happy with.....I'd just leave it be.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Motor City said:


> Usually the reverse speeds are pretty slow. They probably do this intentionally to prevent injury.


Yes, this exactly. If you look at pages 16-17 in your manual it shows how adjustments are possible. On my Simplicily I thought 1st was a bit fast so I made an easy adjustment to suit the way I wanted my machine to work.


----------

